# Taking up Yoga Instructor Certification Course



## SusieG (Jan 19, 2012)

I am trying my luck to see if I can get a company of any yoga enthusiasts to join a 4 months weekend only yoga instructor course. Please PM me if you are interested or visit the website directly at www(dot)ohmsantih(dot)com. They have more details on the site. Looking forward to receiving some posititve replies:clap2:


----------

